# Bangkok - where to live near Mo Chit/JJ?



## electrovintage (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all,
I am looking to live somewhere within striking distance of JJ Weekend Markets as that's where I do business.
My question is what area near/ish by do any of you suggest? I want:
-Something on the greener, less mental side so a little out in the (nice) sticks is OK if transport routes are there.
-I don't mind being out of the action but need facilities like Internet at home, laundry services, and transport.
-As I will constantly be handling boxes of clothing/doing eBay I need some space so a house/semi maybe the way to go?
-Any idea which areas may meet these criteria?
-Should I be looking at Moobarns or general street house?
-What are the rental prices for smallish houses out in the Burbs up Mo Chit way?

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*JJ*



electrovintage said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to live somewhere within striking distance of JJ Weekend Markets as that's where I do business.
> My question is what area near/ish by do any of you suggest? I want:
> -Something on the greener, less mental side so a little out in the (nice) sticks is OK if transport routes are there.
> ...


Try contacting this address:

E-mail : bestmansion9915 at gmail dot com
From what they advertise they seem to have what you are looking for. They mangage several units near JJ. 

Mrs. สบู่


----------



## nathan29 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there

I reccoment you stay HQ Hostel. It on silom Rd. but near sky train for you go to JJ market also that easy to get there Check out at


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I live near Rangsit, it's very green no smells from the city and mo chit is 20bht on the bus or 200bht by taxi 15/20 mins by taxi never been by bus Future Park large shopping mall is in the centre of Rangsit have wi fi there or you can get at your homeits a lot cheeper than the city


----------

